# Niagara Falls Herf - short notice



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

This Saturday - mid - late afternoon? Anyone?? (Canadian side)


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Conch Republican said:


> This Saturday - mid - late afternoon? Anyone?? (Canadian side)


Where and when??.... like I need an excuse to go near the border.... 
or over it...:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Gah, you post it up now... i don't think I'll be able to make it, I'll be out in kilbear camping... if I come back early for any reason and happen to be over in niagara falls.. for sure..


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Maybe yes ...Got to see


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...bring my mail will ya?


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am looking for it!:ss

Canadians - coordinate with Shaggy - I'll get in around 1 pm, 1 white guy with a handful of Indian tourists...will need to smoke!! :ss:ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Won't be able to make it. Have fun gents.


----------

